
Bitcoin on trial as prolific trader faces money laundering charges - sverige
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-bitcoin-prosecution-20180319-story.html
======
randomerr
Money laundering with digital coins on small and large scale is going to
become more and more common.

Look at Trump's ban on Venezuela's Petro Coins. Petro Coins are nothing more
then a way for Venezuela to get around US sanctions. The Petro would be
untracable so we wouldn't know who is supporting Venezuela. I would expect
North Korea has thier own digital cryptocurreny coming out soon to launder
money into the country.

